# actual dif between kicker and booter



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Technically, what is the difference between a kicker and booter?

I know theres not a big one, but for my own sanity, id like to know


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not really any difference in my book. If anything a booter just denotes a much bigger jump or "kicker"...

You know like a cheese wedge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Not really any difference in my book. If anything a booter just denotes a much bigger jump or "kicker"...
> 
> You know like a cheese wedge.


gotcha ok, i just wasnt totally sure. thanks. Cant be throwin around words that you dont know the real def for.  now im good to go


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats what I always thought too. If is a bigger jump, you can't just kick it, you have to boot the shit out of it.


----------

